# BikeYoke: Yoke SJ01



## Sackmann (10. Januar 2018)

Hier geht´s ums BikeYoke SJ01

Passende Bikes und passende Dämpferlängen:


Specialized Stumpjumper MY 2010 (26") -> 190x45
Specialized Stumpjumper MY 2011 (26") -> 190x45
Specialized Stumpjumper MY 2011 (29") -> 190x45
Specialized Stumpjumper MY 2012 (29") -> 190x45
Specialized Stumpjumper MY 2013 (29") -> 190x45
Specialized Stumpjumper EVO MY 2013 (29") -> 190x45
Specialized Stumpjumper MY 2014 (29") -> 190x45
Specialized Stumpjumper EVO MY 2014 (29") -> 190x45
Specialized Stumpjumper MY 2015 (29") -> 190x45
Specialized Stumpjumper EVO MY 2015 (29") -> 190x45

Der Hub am originalen Dämpfer beträgt 46mm, bzw 48mm.
An den rot gekennzeicheten Bikes erzeugt das Yoke SJ01 mit den genannten Dämpferlängen originale Geometrie und einen etwas niedrigeren Federweg (ca. -5mm) am Hinterrad. 
Die neuen metrischen Dämpfer bieten im Vergleich zu den älteren, originalen Dämpfern aber teilweise enorme Vorteile in Sachen Federkennlinie und Dämpfung, und wiegen den minimalen Federwegsverlust mehr als auf.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Specialized Stumpjumper EVO MY 2011 (26") -> 190x50/51
Specialized Stumpjumper MY 2012 (26") -> 190x50/51
Specialized Stumpjumper EVO MY 2012 (26") -> 190x50/51
Specialized Stumpjumper MY 2013 (26") -> 190x50/51
Specialized Stumpjumper EVO MY 2013 (26") -> 190x50/51
Specialized Stumpjumper EVO MY 2014 (26") -> 190x50/51
Specialized Stumpjumper EVO MY 2014 (650b) -> 190x50/51
Specialized Stumpjumper EVO MY 2015 (650b) -> 190x50/51


Der Hub am originalen Dämpfer beträgt 51mm.
An den blau gekennzeicheten Bikes erzeugt das Yoke SJ01 mit den genannten Dämpferlängen originale Geometrie und orginalen Federweg am Hinterrad. 




Teilt gerne eure Erfahrungen mit euren Bikes und den neu installierten Dämpfern.


----------



## nevsone (14. Juli 2019)

Glück auf,
für einen Freund soll ich mich mal wegen eines Dämpfer-Umbau hier schlau machen.
Er ist Besitzer eines: 
Stumpjumper Comp Evo 29“ BJ 2014









						Stumpjumper FSR Comp 29 | Specialized.com
					

Das Stumpjumper FSR Comp 29 mit M5 Aluminiumrahmen hat eine satte und höchst effiziente FSR Federung mit 130 mm Federweg. Außerdem punktet es mit einen speziell entwickelten Fox Float CTD Evolution Dämpfer mit AUTOSAG, einer RockShox Revelation RC3 Federgabel und einem SRAM S-1250 2x10 XC Trail...




					www.specialized.com
				




Verbauter Dämpfer ist der Fox:
FOX Float CTD Evolution shock with ground-breaking, proprietary Specialized AUTOSAG features 3 compression settings: Climb, Trail and Descend, and rebound adjust

Einbaumaß: 195x48mm

Der soll raus und ein neuer rein. Es gibt nur nix gescheites für das SpeiseEIS hier.
Bin aber zum Glück auf die Umbau der Yoke gestoßen.

Jetzt zu meinen Fragen,

ist es nun möglich mit der Yoke SJ01 das Rad umzubauen das da nun ein „normaler“ Dämpfer verbaut werden kann
welches Dämpfermaß kann dann in das M 29“ Evo gebaut werden? 190*51 oder ???
was wir denn zusätzlich noch (außer dem Dämpfer) benötigt?

Gleitlager oder Buchsen
Schrauben / Scheiben / etc

Hab das glaube ich noch nicht richtig verstanden... über ne Rückmeldung würden wir uns freuen.

Grüße aus dem Ruhrpott 
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (14. Juli 2019)

Mit unseren Yokes kannst du ganz "normale" Dämpfer mit zwei Augen verbauen, das ist so korrekt.
Welches Dämpfermaß du für dein Bike benötigst, kannst du der oben angehängten Tabelle entnehmen.
In deinem Falle wäre es ein 190x45. Man kann auch einen 190x50/51 ganz einfach im Hub reduzieren (lassen), damit man auf den passenden Hub kommt. Die 51mm eines 190x51 sind meiner Erfahrung nach zu viel Hub für das genannte Bike.
Wichtig ist nur darauf zu achten, dass bei komplette Einfedern nichts am Rahmen ansteht.


----------



## nevsone (14. Juli 2019)

Vielen Dank für die Schnelle Rückmeldung! Hab mich auch nochmals damit beschäftig und das mit den Dämpferlängen verstanden! Also bedeutet,
Die Yoke SJ01 bestellen und dann ön Dämpfer mit der Einbaulänge 190x45mm kaufen.
Kann man die Buchsen aus dem Original Dämpfer nehmen oder benötige ich spezielle neue? Mehr benötige ich doch eigentlich nicht?
Danke für die Rückmeldung am Sonntag!!!!! 

Grüße aus dem Ruhrpott und einen entspannten Sonntag Abend
Sven


----------

